# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (21 February 2013)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the March 2013 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The March 2013 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Thursday, February 28 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## white_goodman (21 February 2013)

TAP


----------



## explod (21 February 2013)

KFE thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (21 February 2013)

Folks, when entering, please supply a brief reason for your entry. It makes this entry thread far more interesting.


----------



## Purple XS2 (21 February 2013)

*AHZ*, once more: Allied Healthcare Group

Promising fundamentals, small market-cap ($26 mil) earns a bit of revenue (surgical equipment), has some projects underway in surgical technology (advanced stage, looking to commercialise soon), drug development (early stage).

Price has held in the mid- or better 0.020's since January cap-raise at 0.020, so they're well enough cashed up for the time being.

Ex-Fortescue spivs on the board.

Primed to run well should good news appear this month.


----------



## Muschu (21 February 2013)

ELK because of what I gather is a relatively innovative approach to its business arena.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (21 February 2013)

AVB again. A share I believe will be a multibagger at some point. Today's announcement on drilling results positive, and copper reserves building. Another interesting point, I noticed BHP interim results presentation talking about shortage of copper in the next few years.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 February 2013)

For March I will take *SYD* thanks Joe.

I am expecting the market reaction to their results release on 27 February 2013 to be a knee jerk reaction to any comment or provision in respect of their unresolved stoush with the ATO. In my opinion the initial reaction will countered by the market forces that follow the increasing traffic numbers and earnings. Selling will be matched by buying and in March the share price is more likely to recover above the previous support levels arround $3.31. Then again I could be completely wrong and looking for part time work.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 February 2013)

PEN, thanks Joe, one of the world's most exciting Uranium prospects, driven down but not out. I expect a resurgence in March.

gg


----------



## bigdog (22 February 2013)

MEO thanks Joe

Has potential to reach prior highs


----------



## drillinto (23 February 2013)

BHP

BHP Billiton is the n °1 global resources company.


----------



## theinvestorguru (23 February 2013)

Hi JO,

BOQ, 
I based my prediction on some technical analysis based on price and volume nothing fancy,
I am looking forward to enter for seek to keep an eye on other good stocks and learn , and you never know may win
I have less than 25 post though.
Regards


----------



## Sdajii (23 February 2013)

PYM again for me.

Flow testing will begin shortly on what will be a company making, multibagger well if results are good. I'm going to keep tipping it until winning the tipping contest is the icing on the 'Sdaji made a lot of money' cake or the rotten cherry on the 'Sdaji lost a fortune' mud cake.


----------



## albaby (23 February 2013)

PRU thanks Joe,plenty of volume this week,accumulation hopefully.Al


----------



## chops_a_must (25 February 2013)

IVC

One of the best charts on the asx.


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 February 2013)

SAI.

This dropped from $4.40 to $3.60 due to expected poor results from costs unlikely to recur, so SP should recover soon (hopefully in March).


----------



## Ijustnewit (25 February 2013)

*icg* Inca again thanks

Awaiting Chanape drilling results , should be out by the end of the month. Has a been soft from profit taking and waiting results. Core box samples look ok , so fingers crossed again.


----------



## verce (26 February 2013)

I would like to enter in ASX: CGU into the comp.


Market Cap ~ $2.5 million

Portfolio of projects in the Lachlan Fold Belt of New South Wales (Cowarra, Oberon, Dalton)

Production commences March 2013 in Peru, US$700,000 per annum over the next 10 years (post Peruvian tax) @ cash cost $370/ounce (Executive Chairman Chris Battye and Director Wes Harder have postponed remuneration until production)

Net Present Value of the 25% equity stake in the Peruvian gold plant is ~4 million

Top 20 hold ~70% of the stock

Executive Chairman Chris Battye is the top holder with 22% of the issued capital, millionaire property developer Duncan Hardie second top holder with 19%

The Company expects to finalise negotiations shortly on other nearby small mining projects to provide additional low tonnage, high grade ore to the plant.


----------



## jonnycage (26 February 2013)

rcf  Redcliffe Resources

a truly awful penny hopefull.

JC


----------



## jancha (27 February 2013)

SUD Thanks Joe
Hopefull of some positive news this coming month.


----------



## basilio (27 February 2013)

IDC thanks Joe.

The Bonanza results from its Mt Kare mine should be recognised at some stage...


----------



## Crom (27 February 2013)

FML again thanks Joe.

It is half the price now that the Chinese paid for a 51% holding some months back.  All it will take is one good drilling announcement, and it is currently drilling it's backside off!


----------



## pixel (27 February 2013)

MYG, thannks Joe;
Has been hammered down to last November's Low; the stabilising pog, combined with the announced exploration program at Deflector, could be just the driver we need to break back into double digits.


----------



## Anmar (27 February 2013)

Joe, I will go with IRI again,
The market has recovered from the disappointing first half profit downgrade and looks like a good punt.


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2013)

AKM - Aspire Mining Ltd.

Just an eyeball pick...

CanOz


----------



## Nortorious (27 February 2013)

FXJ for me thanks Joe.

Had some large volume in the background awhile back and seems to have consolidated in a trading range and now pushing with volume backing its way up and out of the trading range.

Looking for this to be marked up in the coming weeks and months due to demand outweighing available supply.


----------



## Joe Blow (27 February 2013)

Many thanks to everyone who has posted a brief reason for their competition entry! It makes this thread just that little bit more interesting and it puts everyone's selection in context. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## mr. jeff (27 February 2013)

LRL please Joe

They are well supported with good cash backing and are currently exploring and testing and will either make it big or go back to the drawing board...very strong investment interest as well, not much downside, plenty of chance for big success.


----------



## Mickel (27 February 2013)

LNC again thanks Joe.

They are expected to complete binding formal agreements with Exxaro Resources Ltd for commercial UCG operations in Sub Saharan Africa by end of March 2013.

This will be the first commercial UCG operation in the world for 50 years. The other one (still operating in Angren Ubek for over 50 yrs) is now owned by LNC. 

As such, it is expected to put a rocket under the share price.


----------



## peter2 (27 February 2013)

*CDY*:      thanks Joe. 

Price and volume spike higher today (27/2) brings this one up in the break-out scans although price closed below the 0.029 resistance line. This is the second price spike in the last six weeks indicating some demand for the shares. Although the company doesn't know the reason for these spikes, someone does. 

Worth keeping in the watch-list for a quick 3-4d trade.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 February 2013)

MNE - thanks Joe.

With large and mid cap gold stocks rebounding in the last week ,this poorly performing small cap might be 
on the cards for a reversal this month.


----------



## hangseng (28 February 2013)

VOR thanks Joe

Pending assay of 402 samples
Visible copper shows in samples
Displaying strong similarity to the nearby massive Oyu Tolgoi deposit of Rio Tinto

See recent announcement.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 February 2013)

DOW for me thanks Joe.

High tight flag.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 February 2013)

Joe,

I reckon there should be a "mad hour" , say between 8-9pm on the last night of each month, if less than fifty stocks are picked, to enable members to choose a second share.

This would broaden the number of shares watched in the competition and give punters such as I with blue sky shares such as PEN, the chance to have a second go.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I reckon there should be a "mad hour" , say between 8-9pm on the last night of each month, if less than fifty stocks are picked, to enable members to choose a second share.




Great idea GG, but I think we should just open up the entries to all ASF members, irrespective of post count, for the last few hours before the entries close. That way we'd get more entrants and a bigger field.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 February 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> Great idea GG, but I think we should just open up the entries to all ASF members, irrespective of post count, for the last few hours before the entries close. That way we'd get more entrants and a bigger field.




Excellent idea.

gg


----------



## burglar (28 February 2013)

ADN Adelaide Resources pls Joe.

It's got to happen.
Sooner or later!


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Excellent idea.




Folks, between 10pm and midnight tonight AEDST (Sydney time) I am opening up the competition entries to all ASF members irrespective of post count. If you don't have the required 25 posts and would like to give the competition a go, this is your opportunity!


----------



## springhill (28 February 2013)

RFL again thanks.

Same reasons as last month. 

A decent sale announcement should see further SP increase.

Substantial holder now sold the majority of stock which could ease selling pressure.


----------



## jbocker (28 February 2013)

Hi and Thanks Joe.
this month WHN. Is Shell still drilling the Palta-1 well next door (anyone heard?). WHN have a permit that covers the prospect partly. Will WHN announce a partner to drill in their Seychelles Prospects. Good news in either of these will cause a decent uplift in price (I hope) :emp:
JB


----------



## VSntchr (28 February 2013)

OTC please.

Interesting report out after the close today...so worth a punt to see what happens as tomorrow is the first of the month!

So much happening the last few days and into next week...plenty of opportunities around (to sell and buy!!!)


----------



## noirua (28 February 2013)

WHE - Wildhorse Energy, thanks Joe

Involved in gas from coal in expensive Europe and Uranium.

Wildhorse Energy's uranium assets alone worth twice firm's market value, says broker - Proactiveinvestors (UK)
http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk...ce-firms-market-value-says-broker--48625.html


----------



## rcm617 (28 February 2013)

IOG, please Joe.
We should finally get flow rate results from drilling in the Florence Field this month with hopefully a big lift in production.
One of the few small cap oilers that actually showed a profit in their half yearly.


----------



## Vader (28 February 2013)

*HDG* please - African coal explorer on a good deposit where a few little bits and pieces are starting to happen... sellers drying up, just need some buyers to start getting interested and there's a chance it could take off... or not.


----------



## systematic (28 February 2013)

*SAY* SOUTH AMERICAN IRON & STEEL CORPORATION LIMITED please Joe.

I started with sand in December and moving on to iron sands in March, lol

Some 'sophisticated investor' buying.


----------



## qldfrog (28 February 2013)

BPT again please Joe,
took longuer than I hoped to resurface but the sky is the limit if we follow the trend
Thanks


----------



## barney (28 February 2013)

*DML* thanks Joe,

Big drop since the Chinese Takeover bid at $1.70.  Looks close to an exhaustion bottom.  Don't own any, but tempted at these levels.


----------

